# Vortech MP40w es



## sdergar (Nov 11, 2010)

I've seen a few users that have an Ecotech Marine Vortech MP40 w/es. I've been contemplating one and just want to find out how the owners like them. I've got a 120g (5' x 18" x 26") aquarium and was wondering if the wave effect is good across that length? Any other likes or dislikes? Any little quirks to setting them up? Thanks...

Steve


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Love it. For your set up you need 2 mp40s or get 1 mp60w es.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

U will love them, as mention before u will need 2 of them.
They are pricey but worth it, right now nothing better on the market!!!go for it


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

they are good, 

but they sound like an elephant crying .....


Im thinking Tunze Wave box for my new tank.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> they are good,
> 
> but they sound like an elephant crying .....
> 
> Im thinking Tunze Wave box for my new tank.


If you do go with a wavebox, you wanna sell me your mp40s?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> If you do go with a wavebox, you wanna sell me your mp40s?


haha, we shall see  but Im most likely going to keep it as one wave-box wont be enough flow for SPS and my liking


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> haha, we shall see  but Im most likely going to keep it as one wave-box wont be enough flow for SPS and my liking


But..but..the crying elephants? I'm the one who's going to start crying....


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> But..but..the crying elephants? I'm the one who's going to start crying....


lol haha, Im sure others who are using MP40s also agree with the noise Issues when it is set on wave ... .

Wavebox has literally no noise but much bulkier inside the tank.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> lol haha, Im sure others who are using MP40s also agree with the noise Issues when it is set on wave ... .
> 
> Wavebox has literally no noise but much bulkier inside the tank.


Yeah I know they mp40s can be a little noisy but I don't mind since the tank will be in a seperate room in the basement.

My friend's 6215 you don't hear a thing except the water hitting the box when the waves go up and down I noticed.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you use the short pulse wave mode on the vortechs, you'll hear them ramping up really quickly. I have mine set on reef crest mode, and I hardly ever notice it anymore.

I'll be having two MP-40wES units on my new tank - I'd definitely opt for the two smaller ones versus the one big one.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> If you use the short pulse wave mode on the vortechs, you'll hear them ramping up really quickly. I have mine set on reef crest mode, and I hardly ever notice it anymore.
> 
> I'll be having two MP-40wES units on my new tank - I'd definitely opt for the two smaller ones versus the one big one.


MP60s are supposedly not that good even !!!
I have spoken to a couple ppl and they all said not to use it !!! lol wonder why


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> MP60s are supposedly not that good even !!!
> I have spoken to a couple ppl and they all said not to use it !!! lol wonder why


Really? They didn't give a reason?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Really? They didn't give a reason?


too much noise/too much vibration Plus all the Issues that first generation of MP40s had !


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I was going to chalk it up to first gen issues as well - after all, this is pretty much a total redesign incorporating a few different new features. It was bound to have problems


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Good to know, not that I was going to use one. 

Two mp40's work for me


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

you should still be able to make wave with just one MP40W in 120G, just not a big wave. Remember, the wave is made using short pulses, so it won't be like real ocean where the wave period is like several seconds (much bigger wave).

I like it for many reasons, but I also don't like it being* too loud!!*

I need to realign it every week or so, otherwise the alignment goes out of whack and being to make really bothersome noise. I think this is happening because I use the short pulse mode to make waves.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Conix, are you sure you have the pin spacer on the dry side set to the right thickness for your glass? If it isn't it can cause alignment to go out of whack over a period of time.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks guys, interesting stuff. I guess it wouldn't hurt to try out one first and add one later. My bank account feels like it's bleeding as it is...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Conix, are you sure you have the pin spacer on the dry side set to the right thickness for your glass? If it isn't it can cause alignment to go out of whack over a period of time.


Yes, I did set the pin spacer on the dry side to the correct thickness.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Are you using the rubber gasket as well (and is it clean?)? I find if I forget to use the rubber gasket, the dry side will move and become misaligned.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

also if not 100% align, it will move, if 100% align it will stay put (or at least mine )

like if I touch it as Im passing by, and it moves a micro meter (ok maybe a bit more) then in 3 hours its like 3 MM off ..
if that made any sense.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Are you using the rubber gasket as well (and is it clean?)? I find if I forget to use the rubber gasket, the dry side will move and become misaligned.


Yes, I did set things up as directed from the beginning. Made sure I use everything that came in the box 

The noise is not horrible, but certainly loud. I'm quite picky on noise, and can't sleep at night with the noise from pulsing mode. Luckily, it puts itself into night mode at night.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Big Ray said:


> also if not 100% align, it will move, if 100% align it will stay put (or at least mine )
> 
> like if I touch it as Im passing by, and it moves a micro meter (ok maybe a bit more) then in 3 hours its like 3 MM off ..
> if that made any sense.


It would sound worse than an elephant crying if the alignment was off by 3mm.

It could be that it's difficult to perfectly align, and the better it's aligned it takes longer to get misaligned over time. Regardless, the alignment procedure is part of MP40's cons. I wish they made it easier to perfectly align it and have it stay that way forever.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

conix67 said:


> It would sound worse than an elephant crying if the alignment was off by 3mm.
> 
> It could be that it's difficult to perfectly align, and the better it's aligned it takes longer to get misaligned over time. Regardless, the alignment procedure is part of MP40's cons. I wish they made it easier to perfectly align it and have it stay that way forever.


yea I completely agree . instead of MP60 they should have made this perfect ...

Im very puzzled why some Asian company hasnt jumped in to make the same powerheads !! the design isnt that complicated .. no IDea.. and price is high cause they have no competition


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

You guys are not doing a good job selling me on mp40s....


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

gucci17 said:


> You guys are not doing a good job selling me on mp40s....


I still have no intention of replacing it with something else. Is that good enough to sell you one 

PROS:
- nice wave effect (some don't use it but I like it)
- strong performance
- easy to remove and clean the wet side
- no heat added to the tank
- various programs available through controller
- night mode
- feed mode
- easy "multi-controller" mode through wireless communication (not useful if only one is used)

CONS:
- noise when not perfectly aligned
- alignment procedure is vague
- price


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

conix67 said:


> I still have no intention of replacing it with something else. Is that good enough to sell you one
> 
> PROS:
> - nice wave effect (some don't use it but I like it)
> ...


You really had to twist my arm on that one 

Just need to see if Ken has any instock.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

My mp40w only makes noise when it's not properly aligned. I've had to fudge around with locating the wetside to make sure the magnets properly align. But when it's in sync, it really isn't too noisy. Just a low hum is all I hear, not too different from a computer fan noise in my case.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Cypher said:


> My mp40w only makes noise when it's not properly aligned. I've had to fudge around with locating the wetside to make sure the magnets properly align. But when it's in sync, it really isn't too noisy. Just a low hum is all I hear, not too different from a computer fan noise in my case.


Actually, the noise I hear is not due to misalignment. The dry side is fairly loud. I haven't really had a chance to compare with others, but noise on mine is mostly from the motor itself. It's a large one, and warm to touch, so I'm not all that surprised that it makes noise, I just wish it were quieter.

It's definitely louder than a high quality computer fan for sure. Maybe mine is defective??


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't know... I bought mine used from someone else and this is my first ecotech pump too. Actually after I posted earlier I went down to feed my fish and the noise is actually 1.5 times to maybe 2x louder than my computer fan. Still not that bad.


----------



## sdergar (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm not sure about getting the MP40. It might be a little too strong for what I need. The left side of my tank, where I need the most movement, is where I think I'm going to place it. However the right side of my tank (approximately) needs slower motion. I was wondering if maybe a MP10 on the left might just do the trick. How strong is the MP10? Would this work?

Steve


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I think you need to see it in action. I have my mp40 on a 40 gallon breeder with 1/3 to sometimes 1/2 power on and it works good. If I had it on full blast the sand right in front of it would be flying everywhere lol. 120 gallons definitely needs at least 1 mp40. Mp 10 on a 120 gallon tank would be too small. You might as well buy a few korilia 4's instead of the mp10 in that case.


----------

